# Bottle Openers



## Sprung (Oct 28, 2014)

Worked on these here and there during the last couple weeks and finished them up last night. These are fun to make. Now to find homes for them all!

Osage Orange, ???, Curly Maple, Curly Maple



 

Padauk, Waterfall Bubinga, ???, Indian Rosewood (w/ a little sapwood)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 28, 2014)

Those look Great! !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like you're having fun turning Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 28, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like you're having fun turning Matt



I am! I'm slowing down for a little bit - trying to get a few flatwork projects done before it gets too cold to work in my shop for the winter. However, I will be moving my lathe and a couple other things down into a small (roughly 6' x 10') corner of the basement for the winter. I'll give me something to do in the winter when it's too cold in my shop and will give me a chance to work on getting better at turning.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking good from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, those look pretty cool. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

